# Zotac GTX 960 vs MSI R9 370



## dekaron (Sep 3, 2015)

Both are available for the same price around 16k, Mysore ,Karnataka.

Which one would be better or are there better choices.



System Specs,

i5 2400
DH67CLB3
8 GB Corsair Vengeance
CoolerMaster SilentPro 500W 12v-34A

It was the MSI R7 370 2GB Twin Frozr edition which is why it was expensive


----------



## warfreak (Sep 3, 2015)

Gtx 960

- - - Updated - - -

Please recheck the price.  370 (non X) should be atleast 1.5k less than the GTX 960. 

You would be looking at 370x for a direct competitor for GTX960 and that is not available as of yet AFAIK.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 7, 2015)

He probably means R7 370. Also is it 2gb or 4gb model of R7 370?
If its 2gb then it should be cheaper. If its 4gb then the price is correct. 
Also technically 960 2gb would outperform 370 4gb but if it was me, i would take the 4gb 370 for the same price as 2gb 960. Yes i am getting a bit less performance for same price but that extra 2gb will sooner or later come in handy considering a lot of games even today use more than 2gb at 1080p.
So the choice is yours to make. More vram for future proofing or more performance out of the box? 
Live or Die make your choice. Let the game begin. 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/07/a21497ddac5a74e957ce05efe51ffde0.jpg


----------



## dekaron (Sep 8, 2015)

Already ordered the GTX 960 yesterday night, will be arriving by today afternoon.

The only game so far that struggled to play with my HD6870 was company of heroes 2, I play strategy games or city builders only with the occasional borderlands.


----------



## dekaron (Sep 10, 2015)

Zotac GTX 960 Amp 2GB, some 5 years extended warranty

Fans only run while gaming, 38 idle 55 average 81 max


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2015)

^ good choice there with 5 years warranty.


----------

